# Club Members Plants Availability Database



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

To all club members, I am starting a new thread about what plants we might want to start stocking for the club that members probably don't have in their aquatic inventory.

I really think we need to decide how to do a listing or database of plants that all members have that can be made available at meetings and in what quantities (some could be single stems, others could be bunches). I would gladly volunteer to produce an excel spreadsheet and send to all club members. The problem we have is that neither Alex or I know who all of the current paid members are and their email addresses. As soon as I get that listing, I will send out an email requesting some information from each club member and compile the database to send out.

That way, when we hold a meeting, a club member with a request for a particular plant can post their request on APC prior to the meeting or send a pm to the screenname of the member that has the plant. The APC website is the only one available to the DFWAPC club members that supports Club business and we have administrator that can restrict posts that might not meet our club rules.

Without getting a current list, I can start from scratch to create the database if all club members that want to participate in this plant database endeavor would PM me their Name, APC online ScreenName, email address and the plants they have they would like to add to the database and how many stems of each plant can be made available at each meeting. If they would like to also add a wish list of plants I can incorporate that also into the database or spreadsheet.

I have Microsoft Excel version 2007. If you can't read an excel spreadsheet, let me know and I'll put it in a PDF file that you can view.

I'm sure I've forgotten something so let me know what I missed and if you have any ideas on this subject.


One thing to note when making a wish list is to consider the growth rate of some of the plants you might want to try. Cuttings of Anubias, for example, would be really small and would take considerable time to grow the amount you might want.

I am going to look for some Ludwigia sp. Guinea (actually has a new name now). Medium grower with a very interesting leaf pattern and coloration. Does require high light and CO2.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Fantastic idea! I will be happy to send a list when the spring rush allows. Do you want us to list all plants we grow, or only ones that we are likely to have extras to give away? I have some slow growing species that haven't produced extras, or do so only a few times a year.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I would think the plants that you would likely have a stem/plant or 2 to give away but not necessarily every meeting.

I agree on the slow growers. I think one of the columns in the spreadsheet would address whether the plants a member lists are available on a regular basis or infrequently due to their growing patterns or the amount we keep. For example, a cutting from my Anubias Nana Petite might only be available once or twice a year, Ludwigia Inclinata Cuba available once a month in very small amounts and Bacopa Caroliniana and Hygrophila Angustifolia are available in bunches almost every meeting.

I would appreciate any ideas members have on this and am just trying to see if there is an interest to get a few more unique species of plants available at the meetings. It may take some time and members having success growing some of these new and slower growing plants but we are seeing a lot of the same plants show up every week.

As a side effect of having some different and possibly difficult plants available for members, it could spawn some different ideas about meeting topics that include dosing, CO2 use, etc. to aid in propagation of these plants. A lot the plants that show up at the meetings today are fast, easy growers.



Michael said:


> Fantastic idea! I will be happy to send a list when the spring rush allows. Do you want us to list all plants we grow, or only ones that we are likely to have extras to give away? I have some slow growing species that haven't produced extras, or do so only a few times a year.


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 20, 2015)

Sent PM with list


----------

